# This Is How You Get Addicted !!!!!!



## El ROJO LOCO (Jun 3, 2010)

Well my partner Legend Has It Noe G and I headed out with our boys and well the pic speaks for it self. The boys were on fire it was awesome watching Noes 8 yr hook up on some solid fish and he put them on the boat all by himself (following in his dads footsteps) this boy can even point out birds working bait. As for my son he caught his first flounder he was excited about that one and hes planning how to cook it now. Yep it happened again Noe starts telling a story and the feeding frenzy begins.... Another great day for the books Noe....


----------

